# Did something to my mom today



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

I did something to my mom today,surprised her today.She has been on me a few times about my hair,having the same style for a long time.I always had long hair for a long time and decided try something new.Decided on a medium short cut and love it.My hair stylist showed me a picture of it and I said lets do it.When I went to see my mom,she did not recognize me at first.She said oh my god and loves it.I told her the change is not bad.Good thing is I don't have to hear it from her anymore.Plus it is going to be much easier to take care of.


----------

